# Mail et gmail : connexion IMAP impossible



## Yd290276 (19 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
depuis 2 ou 3 jours, je constate un phénomène étrange avec mail :
> Impossible d'établir une connexion (en IMAP) avec gmail (point d'exclamation en face du compte gmail dans mail et dans le détails des connexions, les connexion GMAIL remontent des erreurs).

Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que je n'ai fait aucune màj (je suis sous mavericks 10.9.3) depuis, et surtout que sur mon iphone et mon ipad mini j'accede correctement à gmail.

J'ai déjà essayé de :
>"supprimer" le compte gmail et de le recréer : Aucun résultat, connexion au serveur impossible
> ping de imap.gmail.com : Ca ping
> Desactiver la "double identification" dans mon compte gmail : C'était déjà desactivé
> Supprimer de mon trousseau tous les mots de passes liés à gmail : Aucun résultat

Si quelqu'un à eu le meme pb et peut m'aider... Je desespere de trouver une solution.

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2014)

c'est traité souvent 
y a même des sujets 100% gmail imap mavericks

déjà un truc qui coince
ton mac n'est pas à jour
commencer par mettre à jour et faire une verif -réparations des permissions

et lire les sujets précédents 100% gmail mavericks


----------



## Yd290276 (19 Août 2014)

Ouppsss.. j'étais au boulot, donc erreur sur la version d'os : je suis bien en 10.9.4

Pour les sujets "100% gmail mavericks", j'ai pourtant cherché et rien ne ressemble à mon problème. Je vais donc poursuivre les recherches, sauf si mon poste trouve réponse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------

Résolu !

J'explique comment j'ai fait parceque je n'ai pas compris la logique :
> Créer un compte temporaire, par exemple "test"
> Ouvrir une session avec le compte "test"
> Parametrer mail avec le compte gmail (en imap pour ne pas perdre tous les mails du serveur gmail)
> fermer mail
> Fermer la session
> Reconnexion avec la session "normale" (celle qui est utilisée tous les jours)
> Ouvrir mail et.... ca fonctionne à nouveau

Etrange, mais ca a marché pour mon cas.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2014)

le test sur autre session et " résolution" ne sont pas liés
( un compte test ici etant comme si tu passais par un autre ordi, ca n'agit aucunement sur les fichiers de session usuelle)

ca devait etre un couac de serveur ou de connexion


----------



## Yd290276 (20 Août 2014)

et bien pourtant avant de créer le compte "test", la connexion à gmail depuis le mac ne fonctionnait pas (mais fonctionnait sur mes idevices et dans safari). Donc ce n'etait pas un pb du serveur de gmail.

Donc j'ai plutot l'impression que le compte test à ecrasé un param "pourri" de mail.
Par ailleurs un couac de 4/5 jours alors que ca fonctionne sur d'autre appareils et avec safari (en webmail, attroce sur gmail), ca me parait peu plausible.

Enfin, je suis informaticien de métier (développeur de formation, même si je ne touche plus une ligne depuis 10 ans), et je suis d'accord que je ne vois pas le lien entre la session "test" et ma session "usuelle". Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est bien la procédure ci dessous qui m'a débloqué.

Le principal, c'est que ca fonctionne à nouveau.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2014)

et je maintiens , il n'y a AUCUNE interaction entre sessions, donc ce n'est pas cette manip qui a changé les choses


----------



## Yd290276 (20 Août 2014)

On pourra en débattre dans un autre post si tu le souhaites, mais affirmer qu'il n'y a aucune interactions entre sessions n'est pas tout à fait exact dans la mesure où une session peut interagir sur des parametres systeme (ou "session indépendants", i.e une config de serveur web par exemple, même si ici ca n'a rien a voir). Certes dans ce cas il faut des droits "admin", encore que...

Moi je maintiens la procédure qui m'a remis "mail" en etat de fonctionnement avec gmail (etonnament je n'avais aucun soucis pour mes mails free ou encore l'accès à mon serveur de mail perso).

Enfin, c'est la première fois en 3 ans (date de bascule au monde mac) que j'ai un vrai pb sur mac. Quand je pense à tous les problèmes que j'ai pu avoir sur windows (et je ne parle pas que de mes programmes qui vérolaient le systeme !)...

Aller, sans rancune sur ce qui a résolu le pb, et je suis sur que Yosemite corrigera les pb de mail avec Gmail


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2014)

tu penses comme tu veux
mais il n'y a aucun lien entre les deux Mail

c'est même tout l'interet du test " autre session"


----------

